# Bamma 9



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

anyone go? thoughts?


----------



## Viper (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah I went, decent enough show with some good fights, unfortunately the long waits in between fights seem to be common place with BAMMA. Not a very big crowd for the size of arena either doubt they made any money from that show in all honesty.Nothing particularly memorable about the event in all honesty apart from Freakshows "pets". Jacks' fight with Tom was a good slug fest in the first but as soon as it went to the floor in the second Jack had no answer to the more experienced Watson.


----------

